# do custom fufillment services exist?



## SuperB (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello all,

I am looking for a fulfillment service that will print, keep inventory, take orders, custom tagging, custom packaging and door drop off shipping.

Also, i would like to operate on my own domain, and have the shopper think i am the one printing and handling all the products and orders.

And, will all fulfillment services share purchase information with me? So i can keep a record

thank you


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

SuperB said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am looking for a fulfillment service that will print, keep inventory, take orders, custom tagging, custom packaging and door drop off shipping.
> 
> ...


Try printmojo: Screen Printing, Relabeling, Fulfillment and Photography Services at PrintMojo.com - Take The Next Step


----------



## SuperB (Dec 11, 2009)

chobay said:


> Try printmojo: Screen Printing, Relabeling, Fulfillment and Photography Services at PrintMojo.com - Take The Next Step



print mojo requires the shopper to be directed away from my website during check out. I am looking for a service that will allow my shoppers to stay on my website for the whole checkout process


----------



## SuperB (Dec 11, 2009)

bump, I guess a good custom fulfillment service is hard to find haha. I need an invisible fulfillment service with a cool shopping cart that accepts coupons is customizable on my website. I also am looking for a fulfillment service that has a great manufacturing team that will allow me to customize shoes glasses and types of clothes. quantities range from 1000-1500.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

SuperB said:


> print mojo requires the shopper to be directed away from my website during check out. I am looking for a service that will allow my shoppers to stay on my website for the whole checkout process


For that you would need to just build your own website using one of the many shopping cart software programs that are out there (cubecart, pinnacle cart, x-cart, zen cart, magento, etc)

Then you would just find a vendor to produce and store the items you want to carry and then they would tell you how to send them notifications of new orders to handle the fulfillment stuff.


----------



## LevelUpNews (Mar 16, 2010)

Rodney said:


> For that you would need to just build your own website using one of the many shopping cart software programs that are out there (cubecart, pinnacle cart, x-cart, zen cart, magento, etc)
> 
> Then you would just find a vendor to produce and store the items you want to carry and then they would tell you how to send them notifications of new orders to handle the fulfillment stuff.


I'm actually looking for something similar to what the OP mentioned, as I am want to have my own hosting/domain/site/etc.

Can anyone recommend a vendor to produce and store the items? 

I'm going to do some searching now but I just wanted to see if anyone had any new/current responses.

Thanks!
-Abe


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Can anyone recommend a vendor to produce and store the items?


If you're looking for a recommendation for a specific printing company, please post in our referrals area here.


----------



## Retro Campaigns (Jun 27, 2008)

You're best bet is going to be just calling around different printers and seeing what they offer. It's going to vary wildly from business to business.


----------



## KP (Jun 7, 2010)

advice here has been helpful - this thread is part of why I joined the forums


----------



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

contact
t-graphics
[email protected]


----------

